# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  صباحية مباركة

## ابوالشرع

*صباحية مباركة
جرى العرف بين الناس أنه في اليوم التالي للعرس ، وبحدود الساعة العاشرة صباحاً ، تتوافد بعض قريبات العروسين ،محمّلات بأطايب الطعام والمسماة صُبْحَات ،والصُّبْحات تختلف حسب مزاج معدّها ،لكنها تبقى ألذ الطعام وأشهاه: لأنها ببلاش أولاً ، و ثانياً لأنها تأتي في وقتها بعد فترة جوع طويل عاناه العريس.

المهم قد تكون الصُبحة : معلاق ، جاج صينية ، صينية لحم شقف ، قرص عجّة ، كفته ، أي شيء دسم ومفيد. وحسبما جرت العادة يوضع فوق الصينية ثلاثة أرغفة من الكماج الساخن ، وجميع المحتوى - أي (الصينية والأرغفة) - ملفوفة ببشكير عريض تحمله صاحبة الصُّبحة بثقة وتدق باب العروسين،تناولهما اياها دون أن تدخل.

خالة العريس غالباً ما تتميز عن باقي القريبات من حيث (صُبحتها) ليس لأنها الأغلى أو الأطيب أو الأبكر أبداً ، بل بهيئتها العامة ، حيث تكون الحجة محمرطه ..تحمل بيدها اليسار دلو رايب وبيدها اليمين كرتونة بيض وفوق رأسها طابقين من الصواني والخبز، وتمشي بتوازن غريب نحو بيت ابن أختها ، تطرق الباب و تبوس العروس قبل أن تنزل أي من الإغراض ..كما تردّ على العريس الذي يتظاهر بعزة النفس بأن الصبحات: مالهاش لزوم مع انه مستوي من الجوع قائلة (يا عيبك يا خجلك كم خالة الك؟)..قلنا أن الخالة لها خصوصية مختلفة عن باقي القريبات حيث تمكث وقتاً أطول في بيت العروسين -غالباً حتى صلاة الظهر - ثم تستأذن بالذهاب . وباستعراض مكشوف ، يعرض العريس توصيلها ، فتقول : هظهوه فؤاد قاعد بزمّر ..

بالمناسبة، بما أن العرس الديمقراطي قد انتهى على خير، ، أرجو ان يعتبرني السادة النواب خالتهم التي تحمل بيدها اليسار (دلو من الأمنيات) وفي يمينها ( كرتونة خوف) وعلى رأسها كلماتها وانتقاداتها التي لن تهدأ ، وأن يتقبّلوا مني هذا المقال ك صبحة للعرس الديمقراطي ..

أحمد حسن الزعبي*

----------


## دلع

شكرا لك على الموضوع والمقاله

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي أبو الشرع للإدراج ... :Smile: 
في الحقيقة يعتبر كاتبنا المبدع أحسد حسن الزعبي من أكثر واهم الكتاب في مجال الأدب الساخر والناقد معا ً وبشاهدة العامه ...
اما بالنسبة لي فأنا من أكثر الناس إعجابا ً لإسلوبه وإسقاطاته النقدية الرائعة في هذا المجال حيث إنه يشرع في الكتابه مستخدما ً مجمل الموروث الشعبي وموظفا ً اياه في بلورة الكثير من الأفكار العاميه والمبسطة للوصول إلى الهدف والفكرة .
لأستاذنا المبدع أحمد حسن الزعبي كُل المحبة والتقدير ...
ولكافة كتاب الأدب الساخر في وطننا خالص الموفقية وعلى راسهم الأستاذ المبدع يوسف غيشان والمبدع عبد الهادي راجي المجالي ...
متوسما ً منك أخي أبو الشرع إفراد صفحة خاصة للكاتب أحمد حسن الزعبي لإدراج كافة مقالاتة اليومية والمنشورة في جريدة الرأي ...

----------

